# 2016 Indexing ??



## bigcletus (22 Nov 2015)

Does anyone have any info on the indexing percentage for jan 1, 2016 ??

Thanks


----------



## Rifleman62 (22 Nov 2015)

This rate will be for all types of Federal pensions.

http://www.fsna.com/blog/2015/11/pension-indexing-rate-for-2016/

Pension indexing rate for 2016

At the end of each year, the Treasury Board provides the Association with information on the pension indexing increase that is effective on January 1st.

Accordingly, effective January 1, 2016, the pension indexing increase for public service, Canadian Forces, RCMP, and federally-appointed judges’ pensions will be 1.3%.
Information on the calculation of this index can be found on the Public Works and Government Services Canada website at :
www.tpsgc-pwgsc.gc.ca/remuneration-compensation/services-pension-services/pension/pubs/pens-annts-01-index-eng.html#pens-annts-01-s6


----------



## bigcletus (22 Nov 2015)

Thanks


----------

